# restaurant pet peeves



## MissToodles (Dec 13, 2005)

Let's share, I'll start.

When the menu states an item costs for example "9". There isn't a dollar, there isn't a decimal followed by two other numbers. It's just one number. Is this a new fangled thing or is it a subliminal reminder that they don't want any proles as clientele?


----------



## pinuptami (Dec 13, 2005)

When they change a menu item, even slightly, but don't change the menu.

For example, about a month ago my guy and I went to Applebees, and I had the most orgasmic meal. Garlic steak and shrimp, parmesian potatos and brocoli, garlic bread...mmm..

We went again a week ago, and of course I wanted it again! Well, this time the steak was smaller, there were less shrimp, the potatos weren't cheesy and they put bread crumbs on my brocoli instead of cheese.

To top it all off, my steak was cooked wrong. Needless to say, I did not eat, nor pay for, that meal.


----------



## Happy FA (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm a regular restaurant visitor and generally a very generous tipper, particularly in places that I frequent. I've always believed that good service should be rewarded.... but .. I have a thing about crummy service. And, I have a thing about getting my food the way I ordered it or the way it was described.

For example.. I like my steak rare or at most between rare and medium rare. When I order steak in a restaurant that I don't know well I always ask what the different degrees of doneness correspond to... pink, red with a warm center, red with a cool center, mooing, etc. Based on that I order appropriately. I can't tell you how many times as "Steak" places they get it wrong. Not just a bit wrong, but not even close wrong. I order it rare and it comes out looking like they cooked to well done and then left it on for another ten minutes. So, I explain that this is not what I ordered and again what I want. If the next time I get a piece that is totally raw I call over the manager. Of course, the people I'm with, often my family, don't enjoy this scene, but if you're paying 20, 25, 30, 40 dollars for a steak it should be done to the way the customer ordered it. I can do it myself on the barbecue or broiler without much difficulty, why shouldn't a professional be able to do the same. If this happens more than once at a place I write it off my list and tell everyone I know to do the same(I assume that its always possible for one mess up). 

I also hate places that bring out peoples foods at different times since I'm of the view that its impolite to start eating if others in your party don't yet have their food. This is a sign that the kitchen doesn't have its act together.

I also hate places that bring out the food and its COLD, but the plate is hot because its been sitting under the heat lamp.

I don't like waiters and waitresses who feel free to slap me on the back or otherwise touch the merchandise.. unless they're very sexy ssbbws and they're draped over me..  

I could go on.. but I'll let others vent as well..


----------



## Fallen Angel (Dec 13, 2005)

I suppose I'm probably alone (or one of very few) on this board, but being a vegetarian, I hate it when my only option is to order a salad without the meat!


----------



## Cynthia (Dec 13, 2005)

Fallen Angel said:


> I suppose I'm probably alone (or one of very few) on this board, but being a vegetarian, I hate it when my only option is to order a salad without the meat!



When it looks like theres absolutely nothing you can eat, discretely tell the wait staff person that youre vegetarian and ask what he or she would recommend. Many times, s/he can offer you something thats available upon request but not on the menu. If a restaurant staffer provides that extra help, I always offer hearty thanks and leave at least 30% tip. 

Large-group luncheons with plated meals are more of a challenge. Mid-sized or larger facilities usually have a few plates on standby, containing everything except the meat. Just ask. (Bland Veggie Tip: Drizzle a few dots of salad dressing on the vegetables to give them some vavoom.) 

These options dont always work (at boxed-lunch events, for example), so carry a backup snack in your bag and make a lighthearted comment to keep your fellow diners from feeling uncomfortable. That usually does the trick.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 13, 2005)

My biggest problem with restaurants is the inconsiderate parents who let their kids run around. I've seen kids trip up waitresses, run around screaming, or standing at the salad bar, taking stuff with their hands.

One of the worst places for that was the "Ground Round" restaurants back east. Especially when they were running their "Kids Eat for a Penny a Pound" promotions.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Dec 13, 2005)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> My biggest problem with restaurants is the inconsiderate parents who let their kids run around. I've seen kids trip up waitresses, run around screaming, or standing at the salad bar, taking stuff with their hands.


 

May I have the non-screaming children section please? (forget about smoking or not! I just want a meal with out the noise)


----------



## Fallen Angel (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks for the tips Cynthia!



EvilPrincess said:


> May I have the non-screaming children section please? (forget about smoking or not! I just want a meal with out the noise)



I can't agree more! I only wish it were possible to have a flight without all the noise too...


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm cursed when it comes to dining out, so my most common pet peeves are that I always want the thing that they just ran out of, or they left on the menu specials today by mistake, or they just ran out of ice cream, or the shake machine is broken. I'm not even kidding, it's absolutely insane. On the days I fully believe in karma, I figure I was a shitty waitress in another life who never gave anyone what they ordered. 

But, that isn't really about the general dining out experience. My biggest issue is usually drinks and invisible wait staff. 

Make sure I ALWAYS have a drink, always! I don't care if it means you have to bring me two at a time if you don't have time to check back enough, but don't leave me sitting at a restaurant table with an empty glass. That is the worst, and tips will suffer if it's really bad. 

When apps are brought out within moments, or at the same time, as my dinner. It's an appetizer, duh! (Unless of course you ask for it that way, completely different.)

Don't bring me my food, and then not check back within a few minutes to make sure that 1) it's what I ordered and how I ordered it, and 2) I don't need anything else to be able to eat. I can't tell you how many times I don't get the condiments for a sandwich, or I get soup brought over, but no spoon to eat it. HUGE pet peeve of mine, because while I'm twiddling my thumbs waiting for someone to come by (I'll grab anyone at that point to get me a spoon or some mayo) my food is getting cold and ruined.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Dec 14, 2005)

EvilPrincess said:


> May I have the non-screaming children section please? (forget about smoking or not! I just want a meal with out the noise)



There's only one thing i hate worse than having screaming kids at the table next to me and that's being the person WITH the screaming kids. I found this so humiliating when my own kids were small that eventually i refused to eat out until they got to a controllable age.

Maybe i'm hyperconsiderate but i don't think so. Not only would providing a "kid's section" make the dining experience more pleasurable for adults, there may be many parents who feel as i did and such an arrangement would prove to be a moneymaker for the restaurant.


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 14, 2005)

diners that claim they don't have mayo

soda without carbonation. I'll stick to water then.


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 14, 2005)

We've had generally good experiences in restaurants. Those that annoy us (bad seating, bad food, bad service) simply get checked off our mental notebook and we don't patronize them anymore. If I'm going to maintain my abundant figure, it's gotta be with the good stuff. Heavens knows why, but Toledo supposedly has more restaurants per capita than any other city in the USA, so we have plenty of good choices. Maybe it's the combination of disposable income vs. low cost of living, or because we're statistically among the most average cities in the country so we're a nice stable market.

That said, I do have one pet peeve, and it's when a restaurant that we know and love suddenly turns bad. They might have a new management, or the present managers might decide to cut corners to save money, or other reasons. This happened to one of our favorite places, where we usually ate once a month for years and years. Then one day we got a bad meal. The next month it was still bad, and the service was lackluster too. We could hardly believe that one of our favorite places was in a slump, so twice a year for the next 3 or 4 years we tested it and it was still bad. Then suddenly it was good again, so it returned to its place of honor on our list of favorite restaurants.

Finally we learned the rest of the story. The original owner was in his late 70s and in poor health. He couldn't devote the time and attention the restaurant needed, but he wouldn't let his son take over either. Finally he died and his son stepped in, and the restaurant immediately improved. It might even be better than before.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 14, 2005)

I hate not knowing enough Chinese to get the food that the waiter sets on fire. Or the really freaky stuff not on the menu handed out to the occidentals. I want to eat flaming pythons.

Please do not, ever, take that last sentence out of context.


----------



## altered states (Dec 14, 2005)

Bandwidth around the world could suffer as we all kvetch away....

I hate:

Waitpeople who introduce themselves by name and crouch/sit down so they're at eye level and just in general test out their method acting by pretending they give a rat's ass about diners, don't write orders down and then (inevitably) get something wrong, blame the kitchen or the management, treat you like shit then try to salvage their tip at check time with a warm smile and goodbye, bring dishes out of order or at different times for different people at the same table, make uncorking a bottle of wine seem like something outside their job description, don't know the ingredients of things on the menu, correct diners' pronunciation when they understand what the person said perfectly well...

Chefs who sacrifice taste for presentation, write unbelievably pretentious menu descriptions, put together odd and clumsy combinations, think they should be at Aureole or Per Se or some other 5 star place and try to copy their dishes with subpar ingredients and preparation, leave diners hungry after a 9 course meal while charging $85 (without wine) and calling it a "tasting menu"...

Management who put too many tables too close together, insist on gigantic plates so you can't fit more than one on their tiny tables, try to create "buzzy atmosphere" by combining as many sound-reflecting materials as possible in their decor then pump the (bad) music so diners have to shout at each other, treat their mediocre holes in the wall like a private club by segregating less pretty/rich/famous diners to less desirable parts of the room (aka "Siberia"), take a reservation then make diners wait a half hour at the (packed) bar...


----------



## Jane (Dec 14, 2005)

When ordering the drinks, I quickly tell the waitress, "Don't let me dry out." 

Two pet peeves, both dealing with the check:

1)They leave the check, see you're paying in cash, and never come back so you give up and leave all the change as a tip, I Don't. (I usually point this out and tell them, you would have have a very good tip, BUT.....and I do tip VERY WELL.)

2)They pick up the check, you're paying in cash, and they way "Do you want change?" I have also been known to point out how much more polite it is to say, "I'll be right back with your change", so the guest can say, "No, that's for you."

You see, I'm a very good cook, and when I dine out, one way or another, it WILL BE a pleasant experience. I have waitpersons for whom I will go to a less than stellar restaurant. That is part of the deal. I sit on my ass, you wait on me. If you're a friend, I'll bus a table for you, but then it's MY turn.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 14, 2005)

Pickles. 

Every time I order a sandwich, I *specifically* request that there NOT be a pickle on the side. I *emphasize* that I want a sandwich that has not even heard of a pickle, wouldn't know one from a dessert cart.

And, every time I order a sandwich, I get a pickle. Best case, it's only touching a few fries and isn't juicing up the platter yet. Worst case, it or its essence has corrupted my sandwich and most of the fries.

At this point, I'm screwed. Either I send it back and refuse to pay, which means I go hungry, or I insist they do it right, in which case I get a spitty burger with the pickle removed from the plate and nothing done about the contaminated food. What do they think I am, some kind of simp? I KNOW THERE WAS A PICKLE ON MY FOOD BY THE STIGMATA EVIDENT. 

I have since resolved to emphasize that any hope of a tip is riding on there not being a pickle within fifteen feet of my sandwich. If there is ANY evidence of picklery, I will invert my glasses of water, unscrew all the salt and pepper shakers within arm's reach and expel their contents to the four winds, and create havoc and a wintry wonderland with every damn packet of sugar in the eatery. Perhaps then I will not have a pickle on my plate. I have but to carry out on that threat once to earn the respect and fear of the waitering community worldwide, of that I am certain.


----------



## Jane (Dec 14, 2005)

That's me with tomatoes.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 14, 2005)

Jane said:


> That's me with tomatoes.


Let's go dine together and raise hell when our food shows up with pickles and tomatoes all over it.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 15, 2005)

I hate it when they put the toys in opaque bags and you can't tell which one you are getting. More often than not you end up getting a bunch of the crappy toys and not the really cool one. That sucks!


----------



## Venus de Mpls (Dec 15, 2005)

For me, it's when the wait person leaves the bill and never returns and I need summon the only person on the floor to retrieve the now glowering wait person who inevitably rolls their eyes, sighs and throws the charge card ticket my way. Grrr. 

Ususally until that point our server/servee relationship has been wonderful and a stupendous tip awaits the server. The thing is, no restaurant takes a check these days and I don't carry hefty amounts of cash, so one would think they had been inured to the whole end of the dining process. 

Just an aside - having been a vegetarian for 30+ years and living in a meat heavy part of the US i have never, ever been without varied options in a restaurant. Chefs and line cooks alike have always accommodated me when asked.


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 15, 2005)

Maybe it's because I don't dwell on the bad that I really don't have many pet peeves. That's probably why I forgot about an incident from last weekend. Usually Art & I dine out in the middle of the afternoon to avoid the crowds, but last time we had to wait about 5 minutes for a table at T.G.I.Friday's. I unzipped my jacket, and for those 5 minutes the skinny little hostess just *stared* at my belly. She didn't made a rude face or comment or anything, she just stared. 

(Naturally I thought about one of my dear mother's favorite comments: "Doesn't it bother you to have that belly of yours hanging out for all the world to see?" Hey Mom, I don't go around with a bare belly! Wellll, except at the beach.  )

I probably could have glared at the hostess, as she stared at my belly, but that would only have played into her expectations. Instead I just turned on my big old SMILE! That probably shattered her pre-conceived notions of fat people (snicker snort). Poor thing probably doesn't get nearly as much enjoyment out of life as I do.


----------



## Jane (Dec 15, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Let's go dine together and raise hell when our food shows up with pickles and tomatoes all over it.


You bet.

I used to go into Mercardo Juarez in Dallas and ask for the "Smoking, Drinking, Cussing, Carrying on Like White Trash" Section. They knew just where to seat me.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 15, 2005)

Chairs with ARMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I mean do skinny people even use them?? I have a big ass I need room. It gets me nuts.


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 15, 2005)

more grievances: 
When I order a burger medium rare and receive a gray hockey puck. I don't need to satisfy any primal urges complete with blood dripping down my chin I do want to see pink( in the middle of the burger you perverts!)

I also am sick of chicken breasts and pork loins on every menu. We're a country full of fat people and yet we're obessed with eating flavorless "low fat" meat. I like chicken breast in some applications: chicken parmgiana for example or steamed chicken and veggies from my local chinese joint. But otherwise it's rubbery, bland and should be banned from the American culinary lexicon. This includes pork loin. Don't fear the fat. 
To quote Arthur Schwartz (food maven) pork is "soy on four legs". 
thanks for the contributions everyone.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 15, 2005)

Fallen Angel said:


> I suppose I'm probably alone (or one of very few) on this board, but being a vegetarian, I hate it when my only option is to order a salad without the meat!



I've been a vegetarian my whole life and its always a salad or grilled cheese off the kids menu.. Living in California is wonderful though, most restaurants have some sort of vegetarian option if you eat dairy. (which i do) I just avoid places with the name stakehouse in the name 

I hate when i order stuff that appears to be vegetarian (in the description) and i find meat in it or on it. I had cheese manicotti once that said marinara sauce on the menu and it came out with meat chunks here and there in it.. ugg makes me ill (i've been vegetarian my whole life)


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 15, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Chairs with ARMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I mean do skinny people even use them?? I have a big ass I need room. It gets me nuts.



I love it when the person tried to give us a booth to eat at.. does it look like i'd fit in a booth? I dont have problems with armed chairs as i didnt inherit my moms big butt.. i'm all belly lol


----------



## Emma (Dec 15, 2005)

Well if there is something wrong with my order I'll put up with it and eat it for fear of them doing something to my food. Unless they've put baked beans on my plate then I just won't eat it, but i will still pay.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 15, 2005)

Jane said:


> You bet.
> 
> I used to go into Mercardo Juarez in Dallas and ask for the "Smoking, Drinking, Cussing, Carrying on Like White Trash" Section. They knew just where to seat me.



Love Mercado Juarez. One of the best salsas in town. I'll have the cheese enchiladas.


----------



## Jane (Dec 15, 2005)

My son's personal favorite. I used to love their chicken mole, but since they dropped it from the menu, I have to make my own.

Their nachos are the best, too.

Plus, they know to keep the beer coming.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 15, 2005)

We are now officially accentuating the positive.


----------



## altered states (Dec 15, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> Well if there is something wrong with my order I'll put up with it and eat it for fear of them doing something to my food. Unless they've put baked beans on my plate then I just won't eat it, but i will still pay.



Good call. The FU loogie from the pissed off cook/waitperson is not a myth. If you don't like something, deal, or don't eat it and try to negotiate with the manager to have it taken off the check. NEVER send food back.


----------



## altered states (Dec 15, 2005)

TallFatSue said:


> I unzipped my jacket, and for those 5 minutes the skinny little hostess just *stared* at my belly. She didn't made a rude face or comment or anything, she just stared.



Speaking of accentuating the positive, maybe she was just transfixed, in an innocent way. I know I've been on the subway or whatever and found myself staring at a colorful scarf or a toupee or something and totally zoning out (I've stared at bellies as well, but those get my full attention and my thoughts aren't innocent). The owner will suddenly look up and bust me and I won't even realize what I've been doing for the past 10 minutes.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 15, 2005)

Another pet peeve of mine is when waitresses refer to Sandie and me collectively as "you guys" - as in "Would you guys like something from the bar?" or "Would you guys like to hear about our specials?" 

Look at Sandie's picture - no way in hell does she classify as a "guy".


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 16, 2005)

I guess the things I hate most are. 


1- No pre-bussing the table and not clearing after Im done. I hate the dish on the table when Im done eating. 

2- not getting eveything I need to eat what I want. for example. condiments for what ever it is Ive ordered.

3- Un attentive wait staff. I know they are young kids usually. But I hate to be forgotten. 

Thats about it


----------



## Fallen Angel (Dec 16, 2005)

HottiMegan said:


> I've been a vegetarian my whole life and its always a salad or grilled cheese off the kids menu.. Living in California is wonderful though, most restaurants have some sort of vegetarian option if you eat dairy. (which i do) I just avoid places with the name stakehouse in the name
> 
> I hate when i order stuff that appears to be vegetarian (in the description) and i find meat in it or on it. I had cheese manicotti once that said marinara sauce on the menu and it came out with meat chunks here and there in it.. ugg makes me ill (i've been vegetarian my whole life)



Oh I know!! I once ordered a 'garden salad' that came with bacon on it! Who grows pigs in their garden?!?!?! I would hate having to order off the kids menu if it weren't so much cheaper... what I do hate is when they won't let you order off the kids menu, even when you offer to pay full price!

It's nice to meet another veggie here


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 16, 2005)

tres huevos said:


> I hate:
> 
> Waitpeople who introduce themselves by name and crouch/sit down so they're at eye level and just in general test out their method acting by pretending they give a rat's ass about diners,



I usually respond with an equally sincere (ok, with slightly-over-the-top, almost sarcastic enthusiasm), "Great! Hi, my name is Rusty and I'll be your customer this evening!"

I also make sure to compliment servers (again, almost sarcastically) on getting in the "suggestive sell" (ie, "did you save room for <restaurant's overpriced and trademarked version of some relatively ordinary dessert>?)

Edit: forgot this one:
"How are we doing?" We?! (This is never said with "we" referring to the restaurant staff -- it's intended to suggest to the customer that the server is part of their group.)

-Rusty


----------



## Tina (Dec 16, 2005)

And don't forget to compliment them on their flair, CleverBomb... 

Your post is making me think of Office Space.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm pretty easy to please, but there are a couple of things that bug me, and they focus around attention: too much and too little. 

I hate it when you barely get one bite in and they come by -- always when you're mid chew -- to ask "how's the food?" I've taken to a sweetly sarcastic, "I'll let you know when I actually have a chance to EAT it" if they're really jumping the gun.

The other? Don't let my water/soda/iced tea glass be empty. If you're charging me $2.99 for 23 cents worth of Diet Coke, don't you even think about it. Oh and if you give me a refill on my iced tea? Don't just dump lukewarm tea from a pitcher over 3 semi melted ice cubes and an inch of watered down tea. And if I'm using lemon in my tea, is it really so much to ask for a fresh piece of lemon?

Okay so maybe I AM really hard to please...


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 17, 2005)

Having bussed/waited tables in college, I tend to oversympathize with the wait staff when I eat out. (I've had dates point this out.) I also tend to chat with my waitress/waiter about *their* day and get a feel for my expectations. Like what AnnMarie(?) said, I'll order two drinks if I expect that I won't see my server for awhile. 

Also, I hate to be sat near the kitchen door, or the entrance, or in a heavily trafficed walkway, if it can be helped. I'll usually ask for a preference and will wait for that preference. (and tip for it depending on the $$$ for the establishment)

Kids: I love kids. So rowdy ones don't bother me as much. Babies cry. That's what they do. 

Also, I always tip. Even if they're bad (see the first sentence). And if they're really good, I overtip. (Habit). 

But Bad Food will turn me right off.


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 17, 2005)

Fallen Angel said:


> Oh I know!! I once ordered a 'garden salad' that came with bacon on it! Who grows pigs in their garden?!?!?!
> It's nice to meet another veggie here



I wish bacon grew on trees.


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 17, 2005)

Tina said:


> And don't forget to compliment them on their flair, CleverBomb...
> 
> Your post is making me think of Office Space.



Alas, I don't think I've ever seen that movie all the way through.
Funny bits in it, though!
(I have a co-worker who's set his incoming-mail-alert to "I beleeb you hab my stabler"...)

I'm a regular at a couple of places -- most of the staff there may not have flair, but they DO have "character". This is _usually_ a good thing...

-Rusty


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 17, 2005)

tres huevos said:


> Waitpeople who introduce themselves by name and crouch/sit down so they're at eye level and just in general test out their method acting by pretending they give a rat's ass about diners...


Ah, the delicate power exchange of dining out. They're overly accommodating to us because we can stiff them, and we're overly accommodating of them because they can spit in our food. I'm usually pretty good-natured in restaurants (partly because of that spit thing), but I also communicate any significant gripe, rather than whining to my companion about it. And if my companion whines to me rather than the waiter, I'll point out the futility (and annoyance) of it. THEY can't spit in my food.

That said, I used to have a boyfriend who kept count of how often waitresses complimented my hair as they dropped off the check, and I've been told that when a waiter squats and does that "let's be buddies" thing, I get a look on my face that says "your faux earnestness amuses me." Hopefully it's not enough of a look to warrant retaliatory spittle. 

There's a place in Chicago (can't recall the name) where the theme is rude waitstaff. Once while sitting in a booth opposite my date, a "weary" waitress told me to scooch over so she could sit. As I started to, she said, "Never mind. There's more room over here..." and sat next to my date. I thought it was funny, but she can't have predicted that. I've never since witnessed a waitperson live so dangerously. 

And Tres, you're right about that noise thing. I used to live with a theater and restaurant Architect who did a lot of sound baffling design, and one year BOOM, nobody wanted it done anymore. Cafes throughout the Village started sounding like cafeterias. Completely obnoxious and ageist.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 17, 2005)

CleverBomb said:


> I'm a regular at a couple of places -- most of the staff there may not have flair, but they DO have "character".


Character must be earned, Rusty. Flair can be purchased at any Spencer's Gifts. 

(You _must_ see the rest of the movie. It's freakin' hilarious.)


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 17, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Character must be earned, Rusty. Flair can be purchased at any Spencer's Gifts.
> 
> (You _must_ see the rest of the movie. It's freakin' hilarious.)


Or any Office Depot:


----------



## Cynthia (Dec 17, 2005)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Another pet peeve of mine is when waitresses refer to Sandie and me collectively as "you guys" - as in "Would you guys like something from the bar?" or "Would you guys like to hear about our specials?"



Although I have nothing against being middle-aged, I'll take "you guys" *any* day over "m'am." When I'm sitting in a cool restaurant feeling kinda hip and frisky, it never fails to make me feel like Aunt Bea.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Dec 17, 2005)

]

There's a place in Chicago (can't recall the name) where the theme is rude waitstaff. quote]

Ed Debevic's (Sp?) 


Great Blue Cheese Burger- 
Great Milk Shakes

A woman in the next booth spilled her Mill Shake, the waitress walked by, threw a huge handful of napkins on the table, told her "Clean it up" and walked away. Poor thing was almost in tears


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 18, 2005)

EvilPrincess said:


> ]
> 
> There's a place in Chicago (can't recall the name) where the theme is rude waitstaff. quote]
> 
> ...



I remember that back in the day, there was an "Eat at Ed's" restaurant in Torrance, CA -- I think it was a franchise of that one. 
Interestingly, it was in the same building that once held a Swensen's Ice Cream Parlor... ah, youth. 

-Rusty


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 18, 2005)

EvilPrincess said:


> Ed Debevic's (Sp?)
> 
> 
> Great Blue Cheese Burger-
> ...


Ed Devevic's! That's it. The food was forgettable. The service was un.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 21, 2005)

Fallen Angel said:


> Oh I know!! I once ordered a 'garden salad' that came with bacon on it! Who grows pigs in their garden?!?!?! I would hate having to order off the kids menu if it weren't so much cheaper... what I do hate is when they won't let you order off the kids menu, even when you offer to pay full price!
> 
> It's nice to meet another veggie here



It is weird about salads. I always have to make sure that it is indeed vegetarian. I dont get the need to put meat on a salad. I remember reading somehwere that the McDonalds salads are worse for you fat/calorie wise than a simple burger because of all the meat and salad dressing.. give me a salad with simple veggies and a spoonful of cottage cheese and i'm set 

it is nice to meet another veggie too.. you dont run into too many bbw vegetarians


----------



## Cynthia (Dec 21, 2005)

HottiMegan said:


> It is weird about salads. I always have to make sure that it is indeed vegetarian... you dont run into too many bbw vegetarians



Yep, and it's particularly easy to accidentally order non-vegetarian soup, so I don't eat it in restaurants unless it is explicitly marked as being meatless. And, BTW, you'll all enjoy the Vegetarian Resource Group's website. It's extremely comprehensive and has great links.

www.vrg.org


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Dec 22, 2005)

Fallen Angel said:


> I suppose I'm probably alone (or one of very few) on this board, but being a vegetarian, I hate it when my only option is to order a salad without the meat!



I'm a veggie too. What I hate worse than a salad being the only option is ordering a salad and having it come with bacon bits and egg on it. They should warn people about that. Applebee's is that way. I've gone to italian restaurants too and gotten a salad that had salami and/or prociutto on it. A salad is supposed to be a vegetarian's safe bet.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Dec 22, 2005)

Two Words - Small $&(*&#@ Booths!!!

The last time I checked we lived in AMERICA, where 64 percent of the population is obese. Why are the booths built for slender Japanese businessmen?


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 22, 2005)

Cynthia said:


> Yep, and it's particularly easy to accidentally order non-vegetarian soup, so I don't eat it in restaurants unless it is explicitly marked as being meatless. And, BTW, you'll all enjoy the Vegetarian Resource Group's website. It's extremely comprehensive and has great links.
> 
> www.vrg.org



I always ask if the soup is made with chicken/beef broth and if it has meat in it. I hardly ever order soup just in case  I'll check out that resource group. I may have been there because my mom is always sending me links. (my whole family is vegetarian)


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 22, 2005)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I'm a veggie too. What I hate worse than a salad being the only option is ordering a salad and having it come with bacon bits and egg on it. They should warn people about that. Applebee's is that way. I've gone to italian restaurants too and gotten a salad that had salami and/or prociutto on it. A salad is supposed to be a vegetarian's safe bet.



Oh i forgot about egg, that's so common on salads.. I love the wealth of vegetarian restaurants in California. Its quite nice. Most of our local restaurants who arent vegetarian have a pretty good sized vegetarian selection


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 22, 2005)

In reference to the steaks..I never have a problem because I always tell them to cook it as rare as possible..which is usually browned on the outside and cool red on the inside 

As for kids...I have never had that problem but I can only imagine it must be severly annoying. MY biggest peeve is when your waiter disappears for 25 minutes..comes back and starts serving another table! I hate that!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 22, 2005)

I hate going to vegetarian restaurants and there not being anything with meat on the menu for us dedicated carnivores. Why should we be excluded? It's reverse discrimination, I tell ya...


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 22, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> I wish bacon grew on trees.



I'd have splinters in my tongue.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 23, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> I'd have splinters in my tongue.



So you'd prefer bacon bushes or bacon vines, with low-hanging fruit?

Good lord, please don't let anyone take that sentence out of context...


----------



## olivefun (Jan 6, 2006)

OK,
We are at an expensive restaurant, the chef has taken a great deal of time and effort to get everything "au point" and expertly composed for presentation.

The music is great, 
The Menu is some clever thing that folds out perfectly, we are enjoying ourselves.

The waiter elegantly brings us our plates that are put together like a work of art, and then...

the waiter brings a 3 foot tall pepper mill, and before i have even tasted the food, they offer to put fresh ground pepper on for me, and they stand there..

Really, could they please just grind the pepper each day and leave it on the table in some kind of shaker? Or leave the pepper mill there? Trust me, I will not be trying to sneak the 3-foot-tall mill out in my pants.

What is up with that???


----------



## fatlane (Jan 7, 2006)

Actual conversation:

"Wow, this is really good wine. I'd like another glass."
"Certainly!" _(wine steward pours)_
"Say, how much is this per glass?"
"Um, $25."
_(Shock and disbelief cross my friend's face)_
"But I thought you knew!"
"You recommended it!"
"Well, it's a good wine. I'm sorry I didn't mention the price."
"Well, thanks."

Sure it was the decorator's fault for not having enough light to read the wine list, forcing my friend to ask for a recommendation, but that was a good waiter who took the fall, regardless of who was to blame.

She ordered another glass of cheaper stuff and complained how it wasn't as good as the $25-a-glass vino.

Meanwhile, I'm having a soda and really enjoying the grill, all for less than one of her glasses of wine. I'm glad I don't drink. Reduces the number of times I wind up drunk, too.


----------



## Jane (Jan 7, 2006)

Can you say, "House Red?" Sure you can.

I hope she was paying.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 7, 2006)

Jane said:


> Can you say, "House Red?" Sure you can.
> 
> I hope she was paying.



Oh she paid for it, all right. Like we were all going to subsidize her lack of judgment.


----------



## Jane (Jan 7, 2006)

Thank you!!


----------



## wtchmel (Jan 8, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> Waitpeople who introduce themselves by name and crouch/sit down so they're at eye level and just in general test out their method acting by pretending they give a rat's ass about diners, don't write orders down and then (inevitably) get something wrong, blame the kitchen or the management, treat you like shit then try to salvage their tip at check time with a warm smile and goodbye,..


 

I'll be honest , this was a extremely hard thread for me to read. We've made our living in restaurants for the past 24 years;that being said.....
In repsonse to the quote above,usually the restaurant requires the server to do the kneel/eye level thing(I personallly don't do it, and hate it as well, but can sometimes see the reasoning seeing as I literally overtower the patrons) So your server may not have a choice in this. 
Introducing yourself by name is also required at most restaurants. I don't do it and refuse to. WE do require our servers to do that, yet when I have to serve, I insert it at the end with this, "if you need anything, let me know, my name is mel/melanie. It's the only way I can stomach having to do it at all.
I don't write anything down. I rarely make a mistake, yet it does/can happen. writing down the order (for me) messes up my oranization, and seems to add quite a bit of time putting the order in the computer(having to read my chicken scratch and all that).
I'm generally pretty lax in my irritations about restaurants(being in the know), but I will say the small booths is my biggest bitch, that and putting tables and chairs right on top of each other(macaroni grill!!), I swear we always have to 'plan' our escape when we're done!
Servers with no sense of urgency. I've always felt that if I can do it at 320 pounds, hooving it fast, then anyone can, get a friggen move on and quit chattin' up your friends!
I'll add this. It is true though, being rude to your server can result in some pretty nasty things happening to your food and or service.


----------



## bigdog (Jan 8, 2006)

A few times I have ordered a special after hearing a waiter describe it, only to be shocked when I get the bill. I typically expect a special to be in line with the other entrees on the menu, not two or three times more expensive.


----------



## NFA (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm usually a pretty easy customer. I tip 20% as a rule since I know waitstaff get awful pay. (as a flip side, I never tip counter staff at fast food establishments; I see little reason to think turning around and picking up a donut merits a tip) If I'm tipping 15%, it means I was underwhelmed but not overly upset by it. 10% means I was upset by the service, but didn't find it to be malicious. Under 10% means that I felt the service was in some way hostile, either by rudeness or extreme neglect.

Normally, though, I am easy to please and even when I'm unhappy I rarely complain for fear of how some jerk in the kitchen will respond. Some pet peeves, I have though include not refilling soda glasses promptly. Its a sign that your waiter is not paying much attention to your table. And, of course, waiters ignoring requests. I happen to be a veggie of sorts, myself, but have generally not had much problems over it as I'm usually mindful about where I go out to eat. However, I am a picky eater in general. For instance, I'm entirely not fond of basil which some pizza places feel the need to shower a pie with. Bertucci's springs to mind as someone who drapes anything with red sauce in piles of basil. I always request not to have any basil and it is ALWAYS ignored at Bertucci's. Others do a better job, but its like clockwork at Bertucci's. I also always ask for tarter sauce to be withheld when having any kind of seafood dish and it never fails to find its way to me. Its not that i'm offended by it, I'd just as soon they not go through the trouble for something I have no interest in.


----------



## olivefun (Jan 11, 2006)

bigdog said:


> A few times I have ordered a special after hearing a waiter describe it, only to be shocked when I get the bill. I typically expect a special to be in line with the other entrees on the menu, not two or three times more expensive.




Absolutely!

In some places, the waiter says "The fish special is salmon on rice.. that is $8.95... with salad on the side.."

Also there is a new trend, that when you order the salmon, that is what you get, if you want rice or potatoes, you order them on their own. I suppose this is in response to the atkins thing.

I don't know, but I do not like it


----------



## Lardna (Jan 11, 2006)

Secret ingredients creeping into dishes, particularly pork, ham, and bacon. Guys, could we please have some full disclosure when you're making food which includes an animal considered unclean by 2 major religions?


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 11, 2006)

Someone with the name lardna is complaining about hidden pork products? 

A great pizzeria in brooklyn, DiFara's, has a secret ingredient in their tomato sauce: pancetta. I'm not sure why the sauce tastes better but it just does.


----------



## Mini (Jan 11, 2006)

OK, as a waiter, here's a pet peeve of mine: I typically don't have time to play 20 questions, especially when they're pertaining to my height. Yes, I'm tall. Get over it.

Oh, and believe it or not, the cash registers don't have some super-secret button that adds to the bill; if there's a discrepancy between what the bill says and what the register says, it's our fault and you can adjust the tip accordingly, but no, you can't pay what you THINK you owe and leave it at that. That's theft. 

BTW, for the dude who said that he hates it when waiters crouch down to eye level, it's either that or my back gets fucked up by the end of a 6 hour shift from bending over all the time. No offense, but I'm willing to risk one person's wrath if it'll let me get out of bed the next day, thankyouverymuchandgoodnight. 

And another thing: Don't talk down to us because we're waiters. Yes, it's our job to serve you, but that doesn't make us your slave, nor does that mean you can treat us like SCC's. Treat us with the respect we deserve, and we'll be more than happy to return the favor. In fact, we'll go out of our way to make your experience a good one. 

For the record, I actually enjoy my job, and I enjoy interacting with people. I don't even mind poor tippers so long as they're pleasant. But it's a harder job than it looks, and, in general, we're doing our damndest to make you happy with your experience. Last thing we want is someone to go away pissed off, 'cause a pissed-off customer won't come back, and definitely won't recommend our restaurant. It's that simple. 

Anyhoo, I just needed to get that off my chest.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 11, 2006)

When I was younger I used to go to this salon where the stylists were notorious for being bitter and nasty. They did great hair though and were among three of the very few salons that specialized in black hair care so everyone was forced to go there if they wanted decent haircare - the others weren't much better. Once while in there a very soft spoken sweetie at only 12 years old was in there getting her hair done. During the initial examination of her hair the stylist combed all of her hair to stand up straight on top of her head and made her to walk through the salon to the back to get her hair washed. The stylist did it deliberately for laughes. It appeared the girl was oblivious but at the end of her visit, instead of leaving a tip for the stylist she left a very short note on some notebook paper and put it in an upside down cup full of water at his styling station. People saw her doing something over there but no one was really paying attention to her. When the stylist came to his station and removed the cup, water went everywhere. I'm not sure what the note said but the stylist was as mad as a hatter. Genius!

I've always remembered that and employ that maneuver with waitstaff who are exceptionally rude or ignorant. I do leave the tip, but I leave it in a full glass turned upside down on the table. Only for the exceptionally rude though.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm much more of a soft touch than the lot of you. I just leave a restaurant without placing some gratiutity on the table even if the service is mediorce. I like to give people the benefit of the doubt although I'll just leave an average instead of stellar tip.


----------



## Jane (Jan 11, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> I'm much more of a soft touch than the lot of you. I just leave a restaurant without placing some gratiutity on the table even if the service is mediorce. I like to give people the benefit of the doubt although I'll just leave an average instead of stellar tip.


I'll leave a tip, but trust me either on my way out, or the next day, the manager knows of my unpleasant experience. This has only happened twice. One time it was the manager who was rude to me, so I went to the regional manager to complain. (No, I didn't order the dinner with the plastic in it, and you even agree that it's plastic from YOUR kitchen, and you don't comp the meal? EXCUSE ME!!!!)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 11, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I do leave the tip, but I leave it in a full glass turned upside down on the table. Only for the exceptionally rude though.



ummm ok...how do you do that??


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 11, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> ummm ok...how do you do that??



You take the glass, fill it with water and then drop the tip into the glass of water. Then you take the placemat, the menu or a sturdy napkin and cover the mouth of the glass. Quickly flip the glass over firmly onto the table and then gently slide the placemat out from under it, holding the glass down gently with the other hand. Leave immediately. Voila! Your silent protest.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 11, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> You take the glass, fill it with water and then drop the tip into the glass of water. Then you take the placemat, the menu or a sturdy napkin and cover the mouth of the glass. Quickly flip the glass over firmly onto the table and then gently slide the placemat out from under it, holding the glass down gently with the other hand. Leave immediately. Voila! Your silent protest.



aha!! I see. And I would think it goes without saying that you paid for your meal in cash. 

And...you aren't planning to go back?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 12, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> aha!! I see. And I would think it goes without saying that you paid for your meal in cash.
> 
> And...you aren't planning to go back?



I'm a cash tipper. I never tip with a credit card. I was a waitress at Pewter Pot, which is no more, and remember how much of a pain it was to get tips via credit card. People tend to be extremely grateful to patrons who tip in cash, even if it's a small tip. That's money in your pocket on the spot. I also remember how crappy it was to be rushing around all day like a roadrunner in a packed restaurant and have someone not tip because they felt you didn't give them the undivided attention that their status requires or because the guys in the kitchen messed up their order. 

I loved waitressing. I understand how it is so it's rare I pull my little trick on anybody. Like I said, it has to be an exceptional circumstance where I know I'm not going to want to eat in that restaurant ever again.


----------



## Jane (Jan 12, 2006)

I tip 15% on the card, for waiter/waitresses tax purposes, and leave a cash tip for the balance.


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Jan 13, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Pickles.
> 
> Every time I order a sandwich, I *specifically* request that there NOT be a pickle on the side. I *emphasize* that I want a sandwich that has not even heard of a pickle, wouldn't know one from a dessert cart.
> 
> ...



My mother is the same way. Me, being a pickle conoisseur (or however you spell that), I just tell the waitress to put her pickle on *my* plate... that usually works!

--B.


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Jan 13, 2006)

CleverBomb said:


> I usually respond with an equally sincere (ok, with slightly-over-the-top, almost sarcastic enthusiasm), "Great! Hi, my name is Rusty and I'll be your customer this evening!"
> 
> I also make sure to compliment servers (again, almost sarcastically) on getting in the "suggestive sell" (ie, "did you save room for <restaurant's overpriced and trademarked version of some relatively ordinary dessert>?)
> 
> ...



I usually ignore this sort of behavior, but if I'm in a really foul (or smart-a**ed) mood, I'll usually respond with absolute gibberish just to throw the waiter for a loop and see if they stumble -- something to the effect of:

Waiter: "Hi, I'm ______, I hope you're doing well tonight!" *hands out menus*

Me: "Hi, I'm a sloppy joe with cheese. Are you meat sauce?"

Or some other such nonsense. Nine times out of ten, the waiter/waitress will blink, do a double take, say "Huh?" or something of the sort, and the good ol' fake-happy facade falls down like a ton of bricks. 

--B.

(Okay, so I'm a dick sometimes. LOL)


----------



## Mini (Jan 15, 2006)

Something I forgot to add: In general, we're forced to do the suggestive selling bullshit. Personally, I hate it; the dessert menu is clearly labelled, and if someone wants it, they'll order it without my pushing for it. I find it obnoxious, but my boss is fucking anal about it. Anal about everything, in fact.

Also, with very few exceptions, if I ask how you're doing, it's because I genuinely care. Imagine that, a waiter who actually likes dealing with people. (With the sole exception being when I'm rushed and I have to play the aforementioned game of 20 questions. Then I can get rather short.)

If you like eating at restaurants, treat your servers with the respect you'd give anyone else. Is that really so hard?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 15, 2006)

My restaurant pet peeves:

Screaming/crying children.

Children who run around playing rather than sitting at the table eating. This I blame on the parents for not keeping their children under control, since little kids generally don't know any better.

Soda that is too watery.

People who don't know how to speak quietly. This depends on the type of restaurant, though. In a fast food restaurant, I don't really care about loud people as long as they yelling right in my ear. In a nice restaurant, I _do_ care about loud people.


----------



## NFA (Jan 16, 2006)

I always tip in cash, too. Its something I picked up from an ex who did it because it gives the waiter the option of not reporting the income. Given how much they get screwed over, I'm happy to leave that call up to them. I just pay for the meal on the card and write "on table" in the tip field.


----------

